# صناعه الصابون السائل عن تجربه



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2009)

1 – 1 كيلو سلفونيك أسيد ويذاب في لتر ماء في جردل بلاستيك ويقلب لمدة 5 دقائق تقليب بطي حتى لا يعمل ر غاوي .

2 - 170 جرام صودا كاويه وتذاب جسدا في 3 لتر ماء .

3 - إضافة الخطوة التانيه إلى الخطوة الأولى والتقليب ببطء في اتجاه واحد لمده 5 دقائق .
4 – إضافة ب50 قرشا رائحة معطره .

5 – إضافه لون


----------



## R7oOoLaH (18 يوليو 2009)

شكلي بجربها يوم بفضى ... ثااانكي ..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز وننتظر المزيد من الشرح والمناقشات في هذا الموضوع لكي يكتمل المفهوم مع الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 يوليو 2009)

اخى الحبيب مهندس المحبه هذه الطريقه بكل بساطه ليس فيها اي خطوه اخري


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وإلى الأمام ........


----------



## روض2 (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومة ولكن هل هذا الصابون يؤدى الى جفاف الايدى


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

لا اخى الكريم انهلا يؤثر فى الايدي


----------



## علي العزاوي (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم خير الكلام ما قل ودل وبارك الله بك وحفظك لقد كنت واضحا ويسيرا وقللت في الشرح وافدتنا بطريقة حلوة وجميلة تحياتي


----------



## n.s (25 يوليو 2009)

:20:شكرا جداً على المعلومة الحلوة دي ,ولكن اليس من الممكن إضافة الجلسرين لتنعيم الأيدي وعدم جفافها ؟


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
اخي الكريم


----------



## م/دعاء (27 يوليو 2009)

من فضلط كنت أريد معرفة سعر حمض السلفونيك أسيد ؟؟ وثانيا فى المعامل لتحضيره يذاب فى ماء او فى كحول؟ أرجو الرد؟ وشكرررررررررا جزيلا على هذه الطريقة اليسيرة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مني حكايات (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اخى الكريم اضافه جلسرين


*




*​


----------



## نسر النت (31 يوليو 2010)

و 50 قرش ريحه وجاى على نفسك ليه كدا


----------



## نادر الحافظ (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا علا هذه المعلومة وزادكم الله علما ومعرفة


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## ehabarafa (18 فبراير 2011)

ماهو الرد على اضافه الجلسرين


----------



## جابي9 (24 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن اضافه الجلسرين للنعومه ملحوظه انا اعمل نفس الطريقه بدون ماده السليكات

لاني سمعت انها ماده قذره


----------



## جابي9 (24 أغسطس 2013)

ماده السلفونيك هي ماده تشبه العسل الاسود تذاب الاول في الماء ثم يضاف اليها بقيه الاضافات


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------

